# Ducato MWB or LWB



## Bamboozled

Hi,

I'm pretty close to making a decision on a self build but thought I would post in this section because it is a general question on PVC's.

So it's going to be a Ducato/Relay/Boxer LWB or MWB.

I appreciate that the extra 60cm the LWB has in internal dimensions makes quite a big difference when considering layout options however at this point I am interested in exploring the benefits of the shorter van.

The MWB has a wheel base of 3450mm and overall length of 5413.
The LWB wheel base is 4035 and length 5998.

The shorter van with shorter wheelbase is only 1 metre longer than my Honda CRV, the longer van 'looks' like quite a big van !

Of course the shorter would be easier to park in car size-ish spaces and maneuver but I'm not just clear about how this is in practice, and just maybe if I had the shorter van I could use it for day to day transport and sell the CRV.

I'm torn and would love some views from folks who run these babies !


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Bamboozled! I trust you're well? 

Yesterday, Friday, I spent from 10.30am to 7.00pm working on the LWB Citreon Relay owned by Stewart (artona the moderator). 

We did the initial conversion 2 years ago and it has been well used since, in all seasons. But by living in a house or motorhome, one learns about things that could be changed and improved. That is what has happened to Stew's MH.

A few weeks ago, we changed the rear fixed bed from 1 adult and 1 child, to a space for 2 adults plus young Jessica on a Sunday morning!!

Last Tuesday, we moved on to fitting a Carver 1800 fire, so chosen because it takes nothing from the batteries. Cutting through the floor for the balanced flue arrangement was rather tedious but we achieved. Yesterday was about fitting the fire and the pipework, and creating another huge locker under the rear bed.

The cab on Stew's MH still has the 3 seat arrangement so it is not part of the habitation area. But because of that extra 2 feet on the LWB, Stew's MH has forward seating for 4/5, a very good sized shower room, a perfectly formed kitchen and that newly created fixed double bed at the back. If we were to lose that extra 2 feet, which of the facilities would have to be lost?? 

Just trying to help! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Addie

We have a 5.98m Ducato and have been living in it and driving around Europe / Morocco for the last 11 months.

I would say that you would be in no disadvantage having 5.9m in terms of driving / parking etc. Provided you can find a parking space at the edge of the car park so you can back in and touch your back wheels on the kerb you can park flush within the lines. You also qualify for cheaper tolls as when length is a consideration it usually starts at 6m.

We have a fixed rear bed and two single cab seats which rotate to form a dining area and makes for a spacious conversion since the whole cab area becomes living space. I'd not have wanted anything smaller for two people for this amount of time away. 

There is a XLWB at 6.36m also.


----------



## Bamboozled

Many thanks for your response UncleNorm,

Well I'm still dreaming of my first motorhome and just noticed that I joined in 2008 so it has been a long dream !!

In your reply you demonstrate that there is enough room in the 6 metre van to accommodate fairly well the four main features that we need, kitchen, loo, place to sit and place to sleep along with additional flexibility for eg the heater. Also that with the self builder there maybe the option to change the layout when needs change. 
Of course the 550 length is always going to be more cramped with probably no option which affords separate areas for sleeping and sitting. I'm also inspired by the fact that you really get your sleeves rolled up, just what I need to do !

And thanks Addie for your view in support of the 6 metre van; my attention was also drawn to your amazing website which I need to explore thoroughly.

I'm still rather hoping for a response from folks with a 550 length van. Most manufacturers have them and I assume that there are many out there who have decided to buy the smaller van.

According to the sales sites, the Trigano Tribute 550 appears to be nearly as popular as the e.g. 650.

'Just make a decision', comes to mind.


----------



## rolyk

I've had both sizes and the extra space in the lwb more than outweighs the advantage of being able to park within a bay. In fact on our mwb we had a Fiamma box on the bike rack to accomodate all the stuff we couldn't get inside the van and this increased the overall length by ½ metre, making it almost as long as a lwb.

As far as driving is concerned you'll not notice any difference between the two, other than occasionally clipping the kerb with the n/s rear wheel on the lwb!

Roly


----------

